# JD 1330SE Oil drain



## GMJim (Feb 12, 2017)

Well putting the machine away for the winter and still don't really like the funky plastic twist to close crank case oil drain thingy they put on this thing. It's convenient but I just don't trust it. There's just too much vibration when the machine is running and I think if it popped open the engine would be toast by the time I realized it. Maybe worried about nothing but I would feel better with a screw on plug on an extended pipe. Has anybody had one of these plugs fail and has anyone replaced this and with what?
Thanks


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

GMJim said:


> Well putting the machine away for the winter and still don't really like the funky plastic twist to close crank case oil drain thingy they put on this thing. It's convenient but I just don't trust it. There's just too much vibration when the machine is running and I think if it popped open the engine would be toast by the time I realized it. Maybe worried about nothing but I would feel better with a screw on plug on an extended pipe. Has anybody had one of these plugs fail and has anyone replaced this and with what?
> Thanks



I don't have the plastic thing, never did, but my machine did have a 1.5 inch drain pipe with a gasketed end cap. That pipe stuck out the side of the engine, towards the left wheel in the perfect position to drip oil all over the power steering clutch and the plastic housing and who knows what else. I also have two other ports with plugs in them on the engine, one on the right side and one at the back.

I picked up a 6 inch drain pipe from a small engine shop, salvaged from a blown B&S engine and installed it on the rear drain hole at the base of the block, so it extends about 1" past the back of anything that doesn't want oil dripping on it. Didn't spill a drop last oil change. I found similar pipes available at the local hardware store in various lengths. I just left the original left side pipe in place.

Only trick is to make sure you get one with the right threads to suit your engine, and get a cap plug with a rubber gasket in it. Maybe take one of the drain plugs with you and go shopping after you drain the old oil this spring.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

pull the pipe out with a pair of vice grips. any good hardware store or fastenal should have a thread chart so you can match it to a piece of pipe. if the hardware store does not sell the right thread pitch buy the right diameter and use a tap and die set to change the pipe threads


----------



## GMJim (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. I had an old track drive JD TRX that had an aluminum pipe about 6 inches long with a nice aluminum cap on the end. I have tap and die sets and all that but I'm sure there are off the shelf parts available. I haven't got time to whittle out parts right now. Thanks for the advice.
Jim


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge the Briggs engines use 3/8 pipe thread on the oil drains. Should be fairly obvious when you get it off.


----------



## GMJim (Feb 12, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> To the best of my knowledge the Briggs engines use 3/8 pipe thread on the oil drains. Should be fairly obvious when you get it off.


I saw a Husqvarna blower today with the same drain pipe and cap I'm looking for. Should be easy to order one.

Thanks guys!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any decent hardware store should be able to provide what you need. It should be a standard size fitting - no need for a tap and die set.


----------

